# Rio Grande Perch



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Finally got into the Rio Grandie Perch today. Strange looking fish. Said to be good to eat so I'm about to find out. You can read a little more about them here http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/cichlid/


----------

